# Sir Walter Raleigh



## southpaw (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, it's been a long time since I've posted something here, but now that I have the time here's a shot of a statue of Sir Walter Raleigh from outside the convention center in downtown Raleigh.  Comments would be appreciated!


----------



## molsen (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't understand this.  What are you trying to show?

You've basically just taken a snapshot of a snapshot.  If you're going to photograph a statue, there generally needs to be something else to it: and interesting forced perspective, creative framing, something, anything.  What you have here is no different than if you took a picture of a picture.  Sorry... just trying to help.

Technical-wise, the highlights are all blown out, but the focus is good.


----------



## southpaw (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks, I'll make sure to keep that in mind for the future


----------

